# My American layout



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

Just some pictures of my American layout which has taken me the last 3 years & is still ongoing with adding detail.








































Enjoy! John.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. :thumbsup:

Looking very good. :smilie_daumenpos: :smilie_daumenpos:
Nice detailing and lighting. 

Magic


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

That's fantastic.


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

great job


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

Looking nice with interesting detail after a great many hours of work now behind you...I'm curious to know what are the dimensions of your benchwork top and what are the radii of the three "main line" curves as pictured in the "upper" or "far" left corner as viewed in the first image you have posted.

Thanks,

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, SP, UP


----------



## Dirtytom (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice job,, love the lights'

DT


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice work on your layout, Santafe_man. I love the attention to details that you have put great effort into on your layout. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

good looking layout. nice clean looking detailing.:thumbsup:


----------



## trains galore (Jul 22, 2013)

Very nice layout, the detail is amazing:thumbsup:
Is it dc or dcc?


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks really great! Well done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments.This is my second layout which I put more planning into this time. It is currently DC but I have been reading up on conversion to DCC.Lights & point power are on their own dedicated power supplies.I can run 3 trains independantly.Size of the layout is 3.2 metres by 1.8 mtrs.It consists of 6x boards joined together so I can take it apart when it comes to moving it.I think the track curve radius are 18inch.I wanted larger curves so I could run triple bogie diesels.

Regards, John.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice Detail


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Nice small town neighborhood.*

super job on detailing excellent track side traffic lights.(don't know the correct terminology at this writing.
Regards,tr1


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

That's a nice looking layout, but in America we drive on the right side of the road. :appl:


----------



## Miller219 (Aug 22, 2014)

Nice job


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Chet said:


> That's a nice looking layout, but in America we drive on the right side of the road. :appl:


'Course that all depends on how many beers went down the 
gullet before hitting the road. 

Don


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Good point ! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJL1961 (Sep 8, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

Lovely, neat ballasting and scenic work!


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ditto to all the above, beer and driving included. Superb effort.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Mind-blowingly awesome! Great attention to detail!

-J.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good, love the mountains!


----------



## Santafe_man (Mar 18, 2014)

Yes I forgot to put the cars for driving in the other direction for a American layout.
Attached is pictures of the turntable siding I just finished.


----------

